# Dewalt DW735 planer carbide knives



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

So I took a chance on some carbide planer knives for my DW735, $175, including shipping from Moulding Knives & Templates, Custom moulder tooling services . I was pushed over the edge, by the price, will let you all know later how they work out.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Look forward to the review. I always heard they last 10 x longer but do not cut as smooth. For my 20" planer they are way expensive.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A good buy, Jack.

I wonder if Harry has noticed the blade dimensions?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a quick update, I generally work with curly maple, some of it is VERY wild. With the steel stock blades, (which don'tlast long), I get a glass smooth finish, no matter the grain. With these new carbide blades, they take out small chunks here and there, I'm hoping I can "learn" to work them and begin achieving the glassy results I am familiar with.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The tear-out is why I invested in a Byrd head.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> The tear-out is why I invested in a Byrd head.


The Byrd is an expensive proposition, how much have you used it, are you happy with the results?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've considered a helical head for my planer too but they are expensive. I work with a lot of white birch and it tears out on the planer but for some reason it rarely tears out on the jointer. If I only need one good side I joint the front side and plane the back side.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Jack Wilson said:


> The Byrd is an expensive proposition, how much have you used it, are you happy with the results?


I'm very happy with it. No tearout in any wood I've planed.
It does leave very small, scallops, but they sand out very easily.
It costs less than 3 sets of carbide blades, of which can chip easily. I have read of several carbide users complaining of chip-out with them.


----------

